# aged 43, 1 follicle, poor morphology - is there any hope



## Sassyk58 (Oct 7, 2013)

First IVF attempt. Modified Natural. Day 5, no drugs yet, only 1 small follicle. Is it worth continuing? Joint decision with clinic to cancel last month's first cycle as only 1 follicle. Month before I had 5 follicles but that was just initial consult and scan. Feeling so despondent. Should I be looking at mild IVF instead? Clinic focuses on quality rather than quantity.  I had a m/c at 9wk in May. I do not have unlimited funds and dont know if I am wasting my money but I do feel if I dont try then I would always regret it and never know. I have 2nd scan  tomorrow and should have a menopur inj tomorrow but Doc suggested meds only for 2 days and egg collection in 5 days (I have short cycles varying between 22-26 days). Everyone around me is pregnant, has a tiny baby or wears a baby on board badge. I cant blink without seeing someone and feel desperate. Any advice, info, encouragement, previous record of births from ladies in similar position to be greatly received.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm 43 though I was 42 when I cycled, I did long protocol so I don't know about mild IVF. long protocol worked for me. I never have many follicles at an antral follicle count I think last time it was two. But I still got 8 eggs because I respond well to high levels of drugs. It's possible that if mild IVF doesn't work for you you could attempt another protocol to see what happens. It's tough though because there are a lot of other parameters to getting and staying pregnant. 'worth' it or not is a completely personal decision. I've had three cycles now and have managed to freeze four embryos from them (three from cycle 2, one from cycle 3) 12 week scan tomorrow will let me know if this pregnancy is ok. don't let your age be an automatic barrier, but, it all depends on how you respond to treatment. You just have to be able to live with the decisions you make, good luck .


----------



## Sassyk58 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you GoldBunny for responding, totally new to forums etc. It is my age and the one follicle that is disheartening. I have to give it a shot but might go for long protcol to try and ensure I perhaps have a couple more follicles next time if this is not successful. Good luck with your 12w scan, really hope your good news continues.


----------



## Yogini (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi
I'm 42 and tried IVF for first time in June this year. Was put on a short protocol and found out that I hadn't been stimulated (even with high dose drugs) and had only one follicle. We abandoned that round (although hard to get my head around the fact that the one follicle could have been a good egg and that we were wasting it!), they added clomid into the drugs mix and second time round got 4 follicles. Two fertilised, but abnormally.
You sound very similar to me...I am struggling to know if I'll just get the same result if we try again. But if we don't, I'll always regret it. And yes, anything to do with babies jumps out at me on a daily basis when I never used to notice before  
Just wanted you to know you are not alone.


----------



## Sassyk58 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your note yogini and sorry you have had a couple of failed attempts. Thought I would let you know my one follicle had an egg and fertilised with ICSI so going in for ET tomorrow. It only takes one so I am hoping I am one of the lucky ones but prepared for the worst. I went for it because I didnt want to "always regret it" at least this way I know I tried so if you continue and take a chance and go for it and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Yogini (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh that's such good news - I really hope that it goes well and very best of luck with you ET. I'll keep everything crossed for you x


----------

